# New member



## Furlow (Mar 30, 2022)

New to forum
Rebuilding a 1945 Southbend 9C lathe and Jet GL-14FP drill press. I am on the hunt for a benchtop milling machine


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 30, 2022)

Welcome!
Let us know where you are located so other members find your future mill


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 30, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.  Where are you located?


----------



## whydontu (Mar 30, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver


----------



## Furlow (Mar 30, 2022)

I am on Vancouver Island


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 30, 2022)

Furlow said:


> I am on Vancouver Island


Oh hey me too... in Victoria


----------



## Furlow (Mar 30, 2022)

Nice to meet you


----------



## DPittman (Mar 30, 2022)

Welcome.  Seems like a lot of far west members lately.


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 30, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Welcome.  Seems like a lot of far west members lately.


No hating on the western boys, they’re good people 

Not like the easterners from Ontario


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 30, 2022)

Especially that @Brent H guy


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 30, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Especially that @Brent H guy


Dig your own grave, sir 

I do just fine on my own


----------



## Janger (Mar 30, 2022)

Welcome. How much is one acre with services on the island?


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 30, 2022)

Welcome from lots of cheap acres in Ontario south of Chatham.  

Not as cheap as Calgary mind you....... They give land away there and the residents complain about it. Especially that @Janger guy......


----------



## Furlow (Mar 30, 2022)

Land is very expensive here, if you can find something.


----------



## Janger (Mar 30, 2022)

Yeah I think everyone from Winnipeg west is moving to the island.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome From Gatineau Quebec


----------

